# Great product, even better support!



## Ken90712

Nice and congrats to tne deal. I have the Incra 1000 and must say the days of crappy picture frames are over. Perfect 45* everytime…. Love Incra tools!


----------



## BrandonW

I have the same gauge-also bought it during the Rockler sale last year! It really makes a significant difference having a nice miter gauge. Before I owned it would do all my cross cuts and miter cuts on the SCMS, but now 90% of those cuts are made on the TS with this gauge because it's so accurate and easy to use. I highly recommend it as well!


----------



## smitty22

Thanks for the review and especially the tip on the miter bar adjustment screws. My V120 has the same problem, now know what to do!


----------



## felkadelic

Smitty,
Be careful using the heat gun. I held the gun to the nylon bushings for just a few seconds too long and slightly scorched the nylon. It works fine, but I'd imagine that I was pretty close to melting it.


----------



## smitty22

Thanks, I"ll take it slow. Good thing Incra is local for me in case I melt something! 
Seeya,


----------

